# How to delete profile



## Jack Hinson 1865 (Jun 18, 2015)

I have searched the FAQs and have not been able to find how to delete a profile. Does anyone now the procedure to do this?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

You ready to go all ready ? You just got here .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Damn, 

They've been trying to delete my profile for years. But, like a hair in a biscuit, I'm hard to get rid of! :joyous:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You can check out any time you like.....but you can never leave. The Eagles.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear that you would like to leave us. I'm also sorry to tell you that we do not delete profiles. 
Good luck!!


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

normally i have the problem that an admin delete my profil because im am write about the wrong themes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

User Name said:


> normally i have the problem that an admin delete my profil because im am write about the wrong themes.


NO, they should delete your profile because you make absolutely no sense whatsoever. :numbness:


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Leaving ?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Deleting a profile would affect advertising rates


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

you can never truly leave because! This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend.
now you have that stuck in your head and never forget you was on the PF 
just like that pair of underwear first its uncomfortable but then it becomes apart of you:?:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Deleting a profile would affect advertising rates


No, it would not.

As anyone with decent comprehension skills understands, doing such a thing leaves big holes in conversations.

If one does not want to be a part of this community, all one has to do is stop posting. Any activity will quickly roll off the active threads. Evidence they were an active member will soon be buried and they will be forgotten.

If someone becomes concerned about their presence on a prepper board might place them on some government list, deleting their account now will not remove that evidence.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

gambit said:


> you can never truly leave because! This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend.
> now you have that stuck in your head and never forget you was on the PF
> just like that pair of underwear first its uncomfortable but then it becomes apart of you:?:


Thanks to Mish being here, the road goes on forever and the party never ends.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Denton said:


> No, it would not.
> 
> As anyone with decent comprehension skills understands, doing such a thing leaves big holes in conversations.
> 
> ...


I stand by my post,and I comprehendo


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I stand by my post,and I comprehendo


Feel free to stand by it. I'd offer you a chair, but to each his own.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Going, going, gone - or something like that.

1895gunner


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

Whats the protocol for a member leaving?

Do we send flowers to Mish or.........?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Quietsurvivalist said:


> Whats the protocol for a member leaving?
> 
> Do we send flowers to Mish or.........?


Flowers?!!
I'll PM you about what to send!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Flowers?!!
> I'll PM you about what to send!


Advice to the youngsters;

Send flowers and next thing you know your pet bunny rabbit will be boiling in a pot on the stove...


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Advice to the youngsters;
> 
> Send flowers and next thing you know your pet bunny rabbit will be boiling in a pot on the stove...


but that can be a win win if you think about it
nookie and rabbit soup a win in my book


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> NO, they should delete your profile because you make absolutely no sense whatsoever. :numbness:


I think odd apple has him beat. Most nonsensical posts ever.


----------



## Jack Hinson 1865 (Jun 18, 2015)

You address editing and deleting posts in the FAQs but not profiles. Many groups allow members to leave as they wish. If you had made a decision not to permit members to leave then why did you not share it with them prior to them signing up? Why keep it secret? Do you not think it would be good info for potential and future members to know?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Jack Hinson 1865 said:


> You address editing and deleting posts in the FAQs but not profiles. Many groups allow members to leave as they wish. If you had made a decision not to permit members to leave then why did you not share it with them prior to them signing up? Why keep it secret? Do you not think it would be good info for potential and future members to know?


Duly noted. I will suggest it to the administration.

Thinking of staying now?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Come on Jack ...... stick around. Give us another chance, we didn't mean to get under your skin. If need be, I am pretty sure I can get Slippy to apologize?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Viper said:


> I think odd apple has him beat. Most nonsensical posts ever.


Don't forget that kid that was asking what if you could turn into any animal made out of melted gummy bears, what would you be.
That kid and his questions always made me wonder if he was the Bad Santa kid all grown up.

FAIR WARNING! Movie Clip is from Bad Santa. There is OBSCENE LANGUAGE. Do not play if you are easily offended or if you need a giant gorilla named George who takes orders from a Talking Walnut.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

We have cookies...they make you feel good! You know you want to stay.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The man wants to leave so let him. I get his share of the cookies!


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> The man wants to leave so let him. I get his share of the cookies!


you must ask yourself you who made those cookies 
you post to share the wealth but I know you are a good man and you will do the right thing , now that being said I am glad you are sharing his half with me:excitement:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jack Hinson 1865 said:


> You address editing and deleting posts in the FAQs but not profiles. Many groups allow members to leave as they wish. If you had made a decision not to permit members to leave then why did you not share it with them prior to them signing up? *Why keep it secret?* Do you not think it would be good info for potential and future members to know?


Jack,

I do not know the driver behind your wish to become anonymous here....or rather vanish. But, the reality in most .....if not all on line content, remains that your presence is never truly deleted. It works the same in real world applications, job applications, employee files, work history, banking data, credit files and applications, medical history etc. That is just a fact of life, especially an electronic footprint.

Once you put in down on paper and turn it in.....you have lost the ability to delete..... of course you may edit or add to data. So my point is .....I fail to see that PF is keeping any user rules a secret, as it should be a known requiring consideration before submitting or hitting send.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its kinda like your "permanent record" in school!

(Flashback to the early 1970's...)

Teacher: This is going to go on your Permanent Record, Slippy!



A Watchman said:


> Jack,
> 
> I do not know the driver behind your wish to become anonymous here....or rather vanish. But, the reality in most .....if not all on line content, remains that your presence is never truly deleted. It works the same in real world applications, job applications, employee files, work history, banking data, credit files and applications, medical history etc. That is just a fact of life, especially an electronic footprint.
> 
> Once you put in down on paper and turn it in.....you have lost the ability to delete..... of course you may edit or add to data. So my point is .....I fail to see that PF is keeping any user rules a secret, as it should be a known requiring consideration before submitting or hitting send.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Jack,
> 
> I do not know the driver behind your wish to become anonymous here....or rather vanish. But, the reality in most .....if not all on line content, remains that your presence is never truly deleted. It works the same in real world applications, job applications, employee files, work history, banking data, credit files and applications, medical history etc. That is just a fact of life, especially an electronic footprint.
> 
> Once you put in down on paper and turn it in.....you have lost the ability to delete..... of course you may edit or add to data. So my point is .....I fail to see that PF is keeping any user rules a secret, as it should be a known requiring consideration before submitting or hitting send.


Best comment yet!
The end user and NO ONE ELSE is responsible for the digital footprints left by the end user.

I'm a member on another forum where a guy came online and made a bunch of goofy incoherent babbling comments. Some of it had a thread where you could see ration al thought, other parts were off the wall. Later he was arrested in the Phoenix Sky Harbor Airport for carrying an AR-15. Claimed he was there for the Starbucks.

Not getting into that case too much (technically he was in the clear and later the city opted not to pursue charges) but he (or rather his lawyer) instantly regretted many of the comments that were now public record. He wanted it all deleted. Eventually he was able to close his account but the comments he made are still hanging out in cyberspace for all the world to see.

Just remember - You have the right to remain silent, anything you say can and will be used against you in a court of law. Those rights don't apply when you are being arrested. They apply 24/7/365 from can see to can't see all damn day long regardless of the circumstances.

Trust me - the only entity that can get rid of your online persona is the CIA. Become a spook or change your name, social, get some plastic surgery, move to a totally new town and start over. Either one is easier than cleaning up what you done online.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> Best comment yet!
> 
> I'm a member on another forum where a guy came online and made a bunch of goofy incoherent babbling comments.


Thought you were talking about Willie there for a second.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The funny thing of this is that by asking this question on the open forum has only insured his account is on the active topics list! :satellite:

Anyone else finding the humor in that?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> ...
> Trust me - the only entity that can get rid of your online persona is the CIA. Become a spook or change your name, social, get some plastic surgery, move to a totally new town and start over. Either one is easier than cleaning up what you done online.


(Slippy takes out a pen and his notebook entitled "Things to do next Tuesday" and scribbles a reminder...)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> The funny thing of this is that by asking this question on the open forum has only insured his account is on the active topics list! :satellite:
> 
> Anyone else finding the humor in that?


Twice.....go figure?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Twice.....go figure?


Really? Where is the other thread? One more and we can juggle!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

He posted twice in the same thread......complaining about "secret policies" ......after Mish gave him the verdict.

Why would someone not listen to Mish? I always do.....and have three Arab brides to show for it!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> The funny thing of this is that by asking this question on the open forum has only insured his account is on the active topics list! :satellite:
> 
> Anyone else finding the humor in that?


Not only that, but he is flagging (flogging) himself to those who watch, that he has something to hide, even if it is just an opinion, para-----whata?

I understand that there is a program that converts IP addresses into grid coordinates automatically then into street addresses as needed, done with a specific Gov. spy algorithm.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Not only that, but he is flagging (flogging) himself to those who watch, that he has something to hide, even if it is just an opinion, para-----whata?
> 
> I understand that there is a program that converts IP addresses into grid coordinates automatically then into street addresses as needed, done with a specific Gov. spy algorithm.


I heard about that. Think it was on MSNBC.

OP, is that the issue?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Well what IP is he posting from? Then we can try it out.
One of you go knock on his door and when he answers just say "no" and walk away.


----------

